# Forum

## kostas_dh

?    .

----------


## chipakos-original

> ?    .


  .        .                 .

----------

.

----------


## kostas_dh

.  .    4      -             .    .
       PCB             .              .
     5.5           11.5V    0V. (   )
      ?           .

----------


## FILMAN

"".              .    11.5V   0V  .

----------


## kostas_dh

.              4   .
Ӵ     .
   30W        15W . 
        PCB   ''''
     regulator  .           .
   .
   .

----------


## FILMAN

8    ;       ,  4 .           regulators.                             ...               ....

----------


## DIMITRISin

*!!!   !!!
 ,     ....
  , ,    !


*

----------


## Papas00zas

.... 
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61023 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64184 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=site:...=0CCoQrQIoBDAA 

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html  

https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q...t+bulb&spell=1 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59782

----------

